# MK3 ABA with a Eaton MP62



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

So, how would a MP62 fair on a 2.0 ABA? Just needing a bit more pep without the exhaust work (have a TT 2.5" stainless on the way). Looking to run 10-15psi max and have a nice cool factor. I have one lined up for $100 used but in great condition. That's why I am asking.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

No one?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Its not really that popular... of course you still understand you'll need custom brkts, belts etc.....

Anyways, my shot in the dark est of power is about 225whp max
Tq... probably flat 200

Thats the best I got


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Who wants to be popular()? But it will present several challenges.
neu-speed did it, why not you.
I am doing a G60 on CIS-E, check out my at my baby thread.

Good Luck on yours! :thumbup:


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just want a conservative 150whp. Thinking 30lbs injectors would be enough... or should I go 42?

Also, which cam would be best? Chip?

Thinking a 260* cam and c2 chip.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

dodger21 said:


> I just want a conservative 150whp. Thinking 30lbs injectors would be enough... or should I go 42?
> 
> Also, which cam would be best? Chip?
> 
> Thinking a 260* cam and c2 chip.


30lb injectors are plenty.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks prof!

Is a C2 chip one of the best I can get? Or is there others I should look at?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

dodger21 said:


> Thanks prof!
> 
> Is a C2 chip one of the best I can get? Or is there others I should look at?


There I wouldn't know.... Don't like chips and wouldn't use one if it ws given to me for free. I am very much a standalone guy. Got hooked on the dreaded squirt and won't look back.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

As far as tune-ability, what basic knowledge do you need for stand-alone?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

nbvwfan said:


> Who wants to be popular()? But it will present several challenges.
> neu-speed did it, why not you.
> I am doing a G60 on CIS-E, check out my at my baby thread.
> 
> Good Luck on yours! :thumbup:


 I was only responding to his second post, seemed like he was wondering why no one responded... and its because its not a popular thing to do so most people don't know anything about it.

so anyways... 150whp, yeah, you'd get that.
If I were in your position I would run C2 stage I software with the #30 injectors.. those will be good for 230whp safely. Otherwise, standalone.... you gotta understand c2 software was not intended for superchargers, so no one here is going to be able to guarantee its performance unless they already tried it.... otherwise your looking at a custom chip with is as expensive as standalone anyways in some cases.:thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

dodger21 said:


> As far as tune-ability, what basic knowledge do you need for stand-alone?


Well if you are running a megasquirt system and TunerStudioMS tuning software you need to know how to set up an AFR table and a spark table. Or at least how to ask around nicely for a look at somebody else's. Fuel tuning has become largely not needed because TunerStudioMS has a really good autotune function. Good enough to get me 31mpg on a 550 mile road trip with an AVERAGE speed including stops of 83 mph.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Prof, you may convert me yet! LOL!

Got word from USPS that my package should be here on Tuesday! They are known to be terrible on their website for being slow on updating the tracking so I could get it tomorrow! 

Just bought an OBD2 bluetooth connector to send data to my phone. Get good baselines, seem what needs to be brought back up to date.

What I did was buy the $19 connector on Ebay. A crap ton of my buddy's have bought them for their trucks so with it coming from CHINA (!) doesn't worry me.

I then downloaded Torque (Free version, so some ads) from the Android Market (for those who want it, it has a CEL picture). 

You plug this baby into your OBD2 port, turn on your phone, select Torque, and watch your engines data stream live via Bluetooth to your car.

Neat really. Do everything a scanner can and them some. Clear codes, read 1/4 times, 0-60-0, HP estimator.

Ballin!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Muahahahahaha!


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

How do you guys have yours mounted? 

Would a auto-tensioning belt pulley or an adjustable fixed location (pulley on a fulcrum with a turn-buckle rod to push against) be better? Either one is conceivable but the turn buckle can be put together cheaper.

Neuspeed guys, post up!


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

Wjy waste your time on this when in the end you will get used to the power and want more but can't make more with it. I had a neuspeed setup when it came out with smallest pulley you could run with water/meth injection,tt 268/260 cam,adjustable cam gear, exhaust and could only put down 160hp at the wheels and the setup was maxed out. Sold everything and bought a vr6 and a turbo kit with the money from selling everything including the engine and tranny.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

cant get a password said:


> Wjy waste your time on this when in the end you will get used to the power and want more but can't make more with it. I had a neuspeed setup when it came out with smallest pulley you could run with water/meth injection,tt 268/260 cam,adjustable cam gear, exhaust and could only put down 160hp at the wheels and the setup was maxed out. Sold everything and bought a vr6 and a turbo kit with the money from selling everything including the engine and tranny.


 Thanks for the kind, thoughtful words.  

I am wanting more pep. As I cannot afford a VR6 swap, nor want the MPG's of one, I am piecing this together for around $400. Yes, I have all of the steel needed just sitting here so that cuts cost. I am not wanting all out power as I cannot afford to replace pieces that break or the downtime needed to build it up. I am working with what I have. 

I am sorry if my patience is a little thin. This is not for all out power (if I wanted that, a Dub is close to the bottom of that list) but for finesse. 

Thanks! 

eace:


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Got some more stuff in and painted the charger and related components.














































I also had to flip the direction of the charger so it can spin the right direction. To do this, I pull the snout off, pulled the section between snout and the body off with the rotors still attached, reverser the rotors. Well, the top and bottom holes are slightly off center of each other but the sides were perfect. No problem! I used a bigger drill bit on the center section and left a .010" wall at the thinest part and used a dremel on the snout. This way, the bolt heads have a lot of meat to clamp down on and the center section walls won't have direct force on the thin parts. Came out good! eace:

Also, this just came in yesterday.



























MS1 V3 with harness, GM IAT, and a communication cable for $320 shipped to my door.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool beans on the MS. You might want to open the case up and post a picture or 2 of the mainboard though..... Those Molex connectors aren't the norm on a real B&G MS mainboard. it could just be a modified set up or it could be a counterfeit. Easy to tell with a pic .


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Check the SEM forum prof. I have a few questions posted there. It is made by efi4tuning.com.


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

What is that large metal plate for? The Eaton kit I brought a while back had a custom bracket based on the G60 spring/wheel thingie.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

I would be interested in seeing it. The M45 looks like it should fit where the G60 goes but the 62 is a lot longer.


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

Thats an m62 not an mp62,big difference.Anyway,i was in the same spot you were 3 years ago
when i decided to do an m62.Best decision ive made.I like being different,so i put one on my 2.0 16v
its a blast to drive!!Brackets are a pita but it worked out in the end,also i put mine on the back
of the motor cause i dont knuw how the hell they put it on the front!!
I cant find any pix cause my computer crashed a month ago but i have a "walk around" video
on youtube which will show you the engine if you want,just fast forward,its under"scirocco
zender" Good luck Geoff.:thumbup:


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

My Eaton is a M90. That mofo is heavy. If you really want to see the bracket, I'll pull it out the box and take a pic.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

I was told it was a MP but upon receiving it, it wasn't. Oh well.


----------

